# Why Aren't We Getting Into The Artest Mix?



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

OK, the rumors are a deal of some kind in imminent. Nobody wants to take back Kenny Thomas's contract. Dallas is offering Stackhouse and BBass.

If we are trying to trim the roster down, why hasn't Daryl picked up the phone and asked the Maloof's if they would be interested in BJax/Francis/Head/Hayes for Artest/Thomas?

-Positives-
Houston makes a 4 for 2 deal.
Get rid of Head
Gain that third scorer Artest
Have another large expiring contract in Thomas that expires when TMac's does.
Could possibly trade away Kenny's expiring contract next season for a solid player to a team trying to make a run at one of the big free agents in 2010.
Still have rest of MLE after Carl signs to sign a backup C.
Still keep Battier

-Negatives-
We take on Kenny's horrible contract.
Give away three expiring contracts
Take a gamble on a guy like Artest

2008-2009 ACTIVE Lineup
C - Yao/Deke
PF - Scola/Landry/Thomas
SF - Artest/Battier/Harris
SG - TMac/Barry
PG - Rafer/Brooks

On the team but inactive (Novak/Greene/Landry)

What am I not seeing?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I have a feeling Sacramento will want at least one piece of talent. I expect it to be somewhere along the lines of Carl Landry.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Ummm.. the Maloofs don't like Adelman. They aren't going to make any deal that gives him a talented player for nothing.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

...and we can't S&T Landry.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*With Greene and Harris play and Battier, We don't need Artest. *


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Why waste money on Artest? We have Battier. I doubt Artest will get to contribute greatly if he comes.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I would love for Artest to come here. Yea it may be a gamble but right about now we need talent. A bunch of "glue guys" won't to any good if there is little to nothing to glue together. That being said I'm not willing to give up Battier. Maybe Landry but I'll definitely give up Hayes. I'd be cool if we stand pat as long as Donte Greene pans out. 

Hopefully we'll catch a firesale deal and get a significant player for a pack of bubblegum. We have almost 11mil in expirings between Head, Jackson, and Francis.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I want to know how the hell Kenny Thomas is making 7.9 and 8.5 million over the next 2 years??? My goodness...

(not having internet sucks right now. Im "borrowing" my neighbors wireless when i could connect)


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

With the Landry mess going on I am circling back to this. It seems clear that other teams have no interest in taking back Kenny Thomas's horrible contract so why not take a chance on Artest?

Sacramento has to accept the fact that they are going nowhere this season and are not going to get a start player in return for him so they should take the best deal out there. That team cannot afford to go through another season of Artest drama. Question is, what is the best deal they have been offered?

1. Marion Expiring (Miami)
2. Odom and crap (LA)
3. Stackhouse and crap (Dallas)

Kenny's contract will expire at the same time Tracy's will giving us a ton of cash to spend in free agency in 2010.
Whether we resign Artest or not this is a good rental for Houston for one year.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Jdig, you are awesome. We now have Artest


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Jdig is da bomb. I bow to the man who said it first


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I don't believe this. CHAMPIONSHIP 09!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Hopefully we'll catch a firesale deal and get a significant player for a pack of bubblegum. We have almost 11mil in expirings between Head, Jackson, and Francis.


:whistling:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

giordun said:


> I don't believe this. CHAMPIONSHIP 09!


:eek8:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

LOVE IT!

I am all for giving away nothing (nothing that is proven) to get something that IS PROVEN. We are in great shape. We still have Steve and Head's expiring contracts and we didn't have to take back Kenny Thomas's crappy contract. Oh yeah, this was also a 2 for one deal so the roster has been trimmed a bit.

Daryl Morey rules. Thanks for the props hayesfan and onebad!


----------



## Fuhgidabowdit (Oct 18, 2006)

> Topic title: Why Aren't We Getting Into The Artest Mix?



I'd say we gotten into the mix more then a milkshake in a blender


----------

